# Which dogs you think are best in PERSONEL PROTECTION WORK



## binyam yonas

hey guyss and girlss

Mates which 3 dogs u think are very good in bite work and personel protection work??? am tailking for some real life stuff not sports please. i dont know how many of you here are use to the rare guard dog breed. but here we go this is my list

1) filas
2)apbt
3)alabai/best pp dog ever/
4)bully kutta


----------



## binyam yonas

let see some of you answer and why


----------



## Jose' Abril

I would have to say:
1.German Shepherd
2.Central Asian Ovtcharka
3.Presa Canario

I can name a few more that I like but the question only asks for three!!


----------



## Michelle Reusser

non of those choices


----------



## Chris Michalek

I wouldn't pick any of those.

Please define personal protection. To me a PP dog is different than a guard dog.



binyam yonas said:


> hey guyss and girlss
> 
> Mates which 3 dogs u think are very good in bite work and personel protection work??? am tailking for some real life stuff not sports please. i dont know how many of you here are use to the rare guard dog breed. but here we go this is my list
> 
> 1) filas
> 2)apbt
> 3)alabai/best pp dog ever/
> 4)bully kutta


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

1- GSD
2- GSD
3- GSD


But I might be slightly biased.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

binyam yonas said:


> hey guyss and girlss
> 
> Mates which 3 dogs u think are very good in bite work and personel protection work??? am tailking for some real life stuff not sports please. i dont know how many of you here are use to the rare guard dog breed. but here we go this is my list
> 
> 1) filas
> 2)apbt
> 3)alabai/best pp dog ever/
> 4)bully kutta


 
](*,) ](*,) :roll: :roll: ](*,) ](*,) :roll: :roll: ](*,) ](*,) :roll: :roll: ](*,) ](*,) :roll: :roll: ](*,) ](*,) :roll: :roll: ](*,) :roll:


----------



## kim guidry

binyam yonas said:


> hey guyss and girlss
> 
> Mates which 3 dogs u think are very good in bite work and personel protection work??? am tailking for some real life stuff not sports please. i dont know how many of you here are use to the rare guard dog breed. but here we go this is my list
> 
> 1) filas
> 2)apbt
> 3)alabai/best pp dog ever/
> 4)*bully kutta*


I googled the breeds and on www.bullykutta.com this was listed under the temperment of dog:

Due to the nature of the work these dogs are bred to perform, they are known to be human aggressive and difficult to handle. *When not fed properly they have been known to prey on their owners. *This breed is not the type of dog to own in a family with children. Bully Kutta's are not recommended for first time dog owners, or timid dog owners. With their size and great strength, it is best that the owner is experienced in the type of training that these dogs need. 

I can tell this...I don't want this dog in my home.[-( What in the hell are you trying to protect your self from?:-o Please let us know because if it is in my neighborhood, my house is going up for sale.:mrgreen:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

You ask us to name three, but you put four. I hadn't even heard of the Alabai. While they can work in prey drive, I haven't heard good things about APBTs working well in defensive drive. I wouldn't want one for PPD. The best is the one that fits best for your personal lifestyle and that you can control safely.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

binyam yonas said:


> let see some of you answer and why


Please knock off the "c'mon then mate!" attitude and put some more effort into how you write your posts.

Thankyou.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Um yea, I'm not sure I'm cool with my dog deciding to eat me for dinner if he doesn't like his kibble that day. WTF? Who would even want to deal with a human aggressive dog? That's not personal protection but self mutilation if you know the breed history. 

I'm still sticking to my words " if is ain't a GSD, it ain't worth the food it eats". I can't even think of another breed I would want to own in the future for protection purposes or sport.


----------



## Geoff Empey

binyam yonas said:


> let see some of you answer and why


You first!!!! :mrgreen: :-\"


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I wonder, do you know the Fila really?

We had a Fila for 14,5 years. One of the best behaved dogs I've had but I invested a lot of time in the first twelve months, just like the breeder advised me. A dog that was imported to Germany to hunt wild boar, hunts by sight, is "well known" for being "untouchable" from strangers, but with correct socialisation can become very manageable. 

One thing "they" say about it - it doesn't take commands from anyone but the owners - this is true - at least for our dog. 

The best protection dog is the one that protects you, be this a Fila, ABPT (the others I don't know), GSD, Malinois, Giant Schnauzer, etc. etc. etc.

There aren't just three breeds that could do it!

Me??? I like the gun.........................................................dog


----------



## binyam yonas

Alyssa Myracle said:


> 1- GSD
> 2- GSD
> 3- GSD
> 
> 
> But I might be slightly biased.


imo gsd is a soft breed not to be mean but thats the facts atleast from what i seen. a strong guy can kick that dogs a$$ and i seen it


----------



## binyam yonas

Kyle Sprag said:


> ](*,) ](*,) :roll: :roll: ](*,) ](*,) :roll: :roll: ](*,) ](*,) :roll: :roll: ](*,) ](*,) :roll: :roll: ](*,) ](*,) :roll: :roll: ](*,) :roll:


 u never heard of this breed. lmfaoo


----------



## Kristen Cabe

8-[ Uh oh. I can see this turning ugly very quickly...


----------



## Steve Strom

Kristen Cabe said:


> 8-[ Uh oh. I can see this turning ugly very quickly...


Ahh, thats a shame. It started so well.


----------



## binyam yonas

kim guidry said:


> I googled the breeds and on http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/www.bullykutta.com this was listed under the temperment of dog:
> 
> Due to the nature of the work these dogs are bred to perform, they are known to be human aggressive and difficult to handle. *When not fed properly they have been known to prey on their owners. [/B prey on the ower that a jock bro no dog will do that if your bond with them. and yaa hard dog for hard owner.*


----------



## Mike Scheiber

binyam yonas said:


> u never heard of this breed. lmfaoo


I haven't ether and couldn't give two shits about it If I haven't heard of it doesn't matter:lol:


----------



## Anna Kasho

Dogs? Why limit yourself... Get a lion or a tiger, starve them a little... Guaranteed to catch and eat anyone coming onto your property. As a side benifit, you won't need to spend big bucks on feeding, and you won't be left with any body to dispose of or the many awkward questions that can result from that if anyone sees you...:roll:


----------



## binyam yonas

Kristen Cabe said:


> 8-[ Uh oh. I can see this turning ugly very quickly...


why?? what went wrong??


----------



## Chris Michalek

binyam yonas said:


> imo gsd is a soft breed not to be mean but thats the facts atleast from what i seen. a strong guy can kick that dogs a$$ and i seen it



then you haven't been up against a Pug. Now THAT is a soft dog and I've seen it. I've made one piss just by laughing like an evil genius. Moooooooowhahahahahahahahahaha :roll:


----------



## Kyle Sprag

binyam yonas said:


> u never heard of this breed. lmfaoo


No, I am quite aware of the Third World Urban legends created to sell mixed bred Mutts to gung-ho ignorant fools in the US. 8)


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

binyam yonas said:


> imo gsd is a soft breed not to be mean but thats the facts atleast from what i seen. a strong guy can kick that dogs a$$ and i seen it


 
Yep. The police departments in my country, and all 5 branches of our military should listen to you.
All their weak little GSDs getting their butt's kicked.

I'm not sure you actually know what a PPD is.


----------



## Al Curbow

I'm assuming this is a trolling post under a fake name but if it's not, it's funny and sad at the same time. If this is a legit post take the time to learn about dogs


----------



## Chris Michalek

Al Curbow said:


> I'm assuming this is a trolling post under a fake name but if it's not, it's funny and sad at the same time. If this is a legit post take the time to learn about dogs


yeah he needs to go to bandog banter and troll over there with his kind of folk

http://members.boardhost.com/bandog/


----------



## Al Curbow

Play word jumble with the name and see what you come up with, lol


----------



## binyam yonas

Alyssa Myracle said:


> Yep. The police departments in my country, and all 5 branches of our military should listen to you.
> All their weak little GSDs getting their butt's kicked.
> 
> I'm not sure you actually know what a PPD is.


lol i know most of u here are in love with the gsd and malinois but the fact is fact. and am not saying all the gsd are soft but most of them are by the way am not new to pp work. i do the real stuff not sports i own 3 fully traned dogs and i know they will die for me


----------



## Al Curbow

Can you post a video of these beasts? Probably Not


----------



## binyam yonas

Al Curbow said:


> Can you post a video of these beasts? Probably Not


i could get videos yeah. if u think there soft u can come up and take a bite and and try fighting them and if u do win i give u anything u ask.


----------



## binyam yonas

Kyle Sprag said:


> No, I am quite aware of the Third World Urban legends created to sell mixed bred Mutts to gung-ho ignorant fools in the US. 8)


there not mutts lol they been bred for 2000 years that 5 times longer then ur 50 pound sport dog. trust me this dog are not mutts they been doing what the created for till now


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

Where is "up here"?


----------



## binyam yonas

Alyssa Myracle said:


> Where is "up here"?


what do u mean by that


----------



## Al Curbow

Let's see them!


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

You said "come up" and give 'em a try.
I was just curious where "up" was. In other words, where are you, and these amazing, superior dogs are.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

This has got to be the most pointless thread we've had posted in a while. I'm not sure how long I can tolerate this crap. We'll see.


----------



## Al Curbow

Mike, don't you want to see the video?


----------



## Tim Bartlett

Here is a video of a Bully Kutta. Seems he is a great PPD. He is protecting himself from his a** end. It keeps sneaking up on him. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vim793kNdYo


Lisa

PS Why would anyone in a third world country who can barely feed themselves want a dog that will "prey on the owner" when hungry. I am guessing a meal of human flesh meets rice or hummus.


----------



## binyam yonas

Alyssa Myracle said:


> You said "come up" and give 'em a try.
> I was just curious where "up" was. In other words, where are you, and these amazing, superior dogs are.


i live in toronto,ON for now ur welcome to come anytime


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

How far is that from St. Chrysostome, Quebec?


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Terrific, I hear plenty of kids in the background they can feed him. That dog just wasn't normal. Here is another getting his ass handed to him by a playfull ShepX http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BESS9TJxeU&feature=related



Tim Bartlett said:


> Here is a video of a Bully Kutta. Seems he is a great PPD. He is protecting himself from his a** end. It keeps sneaking up on him.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vim793kNdYo
> 
> 
> Lisa
> 
> PS Why would anyone in a third world country who can barely feed themselves want a dog that will "prey on the owner" when hungry. I am guessing a meal of human flesh meets rice or hummus.


----------



## binyam yonas

Alyssa Myracle said:


> How far is that from St. Chrysostome, Quebec?


i think 3 or 4 hours


----------



## leslie cassian

I'm a hop, skip and a jump away in Hamilton. 

Where do you train? I can bring my camera and share with the rest of the forum.


----------



## Tanya Beka

On behalf of Canadians everywhere, I apologize. We're not all like this, I promise.

:-s


----------



## binyam yonas

leslie cassian said:


> I'm a hop, skip and a jump away in Hamilton.
> 
> Where do you train? I can bring my camera and share with the rest of the forum.


i tranin in hamilton as well so where do u want to meet. and would u like to decoy aswell so u can tell the rast of the forum how u feel.


----------



## binyam yonas

Tanya Beka said:


> On behalf of Canadians everywhere, I apologize. We're not all like this, I promise.
> 
> :-s


ur too funny my friend.


----------



## binyam yonas

all u guys are acting like kids. have any of u every tranied or owned a real pp dog.am not tailkg about your 50 pound malinois biteing a sleeve or ur gsd biteing 100 pound sute. most of u guy who taiked shit are sch,ring sport guys lol. what shit do u know about pp work to tell me am wrong. if i told u to decoy a hard fila or cao u would piss in ur pant. decoying sport breed is like danceing its not hard i can get monkeys to decoy ur sport dog..u cant run away from the fact. face it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

> u cant run away from the fact. face it.


You can't run away from a 50 lbs Malinois, even my little 50 lbs bitch with a limp from FCE. But you _can_ run away from an overweight 150 dog that can barely be bothered to wake up off the couch without slipping in its own drool puddle. \\/


----------



## binyam yonas

Maren Bell Jones said:


> You can't run away from a 50 lbs Malinois, even my little 50 lbs bitch with a limp from FCE. But you _can_ run away from an overweight 150 dog that can barely be bothered to wake up off the couch without slipping in its own drool puddle. \\/


a pp dog does not need to chase its job is to protect and ones the bad guy runs away no need to chase him thats the swats job. and yeah what can a 5Olb malinois after it cath u. just hold on to u....one kick in the ribs


----------



## Kyle Sprag

binyam yonas said:


> all u guys are acting like kids. have any of u every tranied or owned a real pp dog.am not tailkg about your 50 pound malinois biteing a sleeve or ur gsd biteing 100 pound sute. most of u guy who taiked shit are sch,ring sport guys lol. what shit do u know about pp work to tell me am wrong. if i told u to decoy a hard fila or cao u would piss in ur pant. decoying sport breed is like danceing its not hard i can get monkeys to decoy ur sport dog..u cant run away from the fact. face it.


Please go away! [-o< [-o<


----------



## Dan Long

internet tough guys are so funny.


----------



## Greg Williams

My three choices for pp would be a 
large Malinois (85-95lbs)
large dutch shepherd (same weight as mali)
or a large GSD.
These three breeds are proven time and time again in pp, police and millitary applications. The larger sizes will stop a man. There are other breeds I like for pp also, but these three are my favorites.
I have no experience with three of the four other breeds listed, but do have first hand experience with Filas and I feel they make better gaurd dogs then pp dogs as every one I have ever dealt with was VERY defensive and territorial. And the threat had to be made obvious. 
I also don't like the APBT for pp as APBT's were never truely bred for bite work and even though some do it, it's not truely in there make up. Put an APBT on another animal and you see much more intensity and ferocity then you would on a man. Not saying there aren't APBT's that won't do it, as I know there are. Just saying that those pitties are the exeption and not the rule. In my experiences, the AB would be a much better choice as they will more readily bite a man.


----------



## binyam yonas

Kyle Sprag said:


> Please go away! [-o< [-o<


 the truth heart doesn it lol


----------



## binyam yonas

Dan Long said:


> internet tough guys are so funny.


atleast am not the one crying over sport dogs.its a hobby for god sake noting more


----------



## Steve Strom

What happened to your Rott Binyam?


----------



## binyam yonas

Steve Strom said:


> What happened to your Rott Binyam?


how did u know i have a rott


----------



## binyam yonas

Steve Strom said:


> What happened to your Rott Binyam?


i had an pup but i sold that one and i got a green dog/rotte/ imorted right out of germany and i tranied him my self... and i got a gsd/ddr,slovak/ as well who is a hardst dog i have seen in canda so far.


----------



## Steve Strom

binyam yonas said:


> i had an pup but i sold that one and i got a green dog/rotte/ imorted right out of germany and i tranied him my self... and i got a gsd/ddr,slovak/ as well who is a hardst dog i have seen in canda so far.


Thats quite a bit for a 23yr old who was trying to get a 16wk old puppy to bite with a buddy 9mos ago. Real impressive.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

binyam yonas said:


> all u guys are acting like kids. have any of u every tranied or owned a real pp dog.am not tailkg about your 50 pound malinois biteing a sleeve or ur gsd biteing 100 pound sute. most of u guy who taiked shit are sch,ring sport guys lol. what shit do u know about pp work to tell me am wrong. if i told u to decoy a hard fila or cao u would piss in ur pant. decoying sport breed is like danceing its not hard i can get monkeys to decoy ur sport dog..u cant run away from the fact. face it.


I spent a year in combat. Serving alongside German Shepherds and Malinois. I have seen those dogs do incredible things, in defense of their handler, other MPs, and friendly forces as a whole.

I've seen what those dogs can handle... and strangely, they were the only breeds there.
None of your exotics were anywhere to be found. In fact, given the weight and bulkiness of all your named breeds, I doubt they would have performed even a quarter as well as our dogs did in that environment.

You are comparing sumo wrestlers to true martial artists.

As far as sport dogs go, I doubt the average sport dog could have handled what our dogs took for granted.
I doubt my little Schutzhund girl will ever be *that* tough.
I doubt the average PPD is that tough, regardless of the breed.

But I also doubt that they *need* to be that tough.

It seems very rude, and lacking in class, to come on this forum and blanket insult the two most established, tested and historically successful breeds of dogs in the working world, their owners, and the skill and ability of the membership as a whole.

You aren't winning too many friends.
I was going to ask an old friend to drive down to check out your claims, but it appears that we have a volunteer just a hop, skip and a jump away, and already a member of the board.

Oh, and one more thing?
You might consider absorbing more info, and spewing a lot less BS. Your mouth will get you into a whole lot of trouble someday kiddo. Especially if one of your dogs decides to attack someone.


----------



## Alegria Cebreco

APBT???? ROFLMFAO.....this thread cracked me up.....

Alyssa, I have to say I agree GSD all the way  .


----------



## Bob Scott

Bet those bully WTFs would make good junkyard dogs! 
I'm planning on a Tazmanian Devil, JRT cross........as soon as the JRT stops eating the Devils. 
As a mod here on the forum I'm tempted to shut this farst down but as long as you kiddies play nice I'll let Mike make that decision. 
Where's Woody at when we need to "cyper" a name!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

I'm sorry. This is too painful to read. Someone who has less than a year of questionable experience and is repeating all the complete bullshit that all the other off-breed folks like to spout about their beloved breeds. This isn't even worth discussing and I could see that from the very first post.

This ranks right up there with watching a debate between a 16 year old kid that glued a big wing to his moms Honda Civic, and the guy that's been building and racing 500+ horsepower cars for 20 years about which car is the better car :roll:

Binyam, believe what you like, nobody cares. Thread locked. Might I suggest you follow up someone elses suggestion to take a look at some of the other forums of like-minded individuals.


----------

